# Pink Kitkat anyone?



## kentish maid (Apr 10, 2018)

Not come across ruby chocolate before, wonder how it compares with other chocolates?

'Ruby chocolate is a big innovation in confectionery and we are very proud that KITKAT is the first major brand in the UK to feature this exciting new chocolate.'

Ruby chocolate was created by Swiss chocolatier Barry Callebaut which spent over a decade developing the new flavour.

KitKats made with Ruby chocolate were first introduced earlier this year in Japan and Korea as KitKat Chocolatory Sublime Ruby sold exclusively at KITKAT Chocolatory boutique





Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/food/article-5597991/KitKat-launches-ruby-chocolate-wafer-bars-UK.html#ixzz5CGJSaYn6


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 10, 2018)

@Vince_UK   Ruby chocolate was revealed at an exclusive launch event in Shanghai, China, on September 5, 2017  - have you tried it?


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks cool but Vince just doesn't do pink lol


----------



## Amigo (Apr 10, 2018)

They look nice to me but depends on the taste. Could be a bit sickly.

Apparently the Brits don’t like coloured food much. Such things have failed in the past.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 10, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Not come across ruby chocolate before, wonder how it compares with other chocolates?
> 
> 'Ruby chocolate is a big innovation in confectionery and we are very proud that KITKAT is the first major brand in the UK to feature this exciting new chocolate.'
> 
> ...


Haven't seen it here I must admit @kentish maid but I do tend to avoid chocolate aisles these day other than the dark selling bays.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 10, 2018)

Some technical stuff in this article  https://www.confectionerynews.com/A...New-gem-in-confectionery-crown-or-pink-misfit  - a lot of it complicated, but no nutritional details


----------



## grovesy (Apr 10, 2018)

Amigo said:


> They look nice to me but depends on the taste. Could be a bit sickly.
> 
> Apparently the Brits don’t like coloured food much. Such things have failed in the past.


My thought too.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 10, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Haven't seen it here I must admit @kentish maid but I do tend to avoid chocolate aisles these day other than the dark selling bays.


Wonder how it compares with the other chocolates, nutritional values are proving elusive to find


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 10, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Wonder how it compares with the other chocolates, nutritional values are proving elusive to find


Next time I am in a supermarket I will have a quick look see if I can find any 
Promise 
But I will wear a trilby, sunglasses and a long coat


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 10, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Next time I am in a supermarket I will have a quick look see if I can find any
> Promise
> But I will wear a trilby, sunglasses and a long coat


Try not to get arrested for looking suspicious, have heard jail out there is none too pleasant !!!!!!


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 10, 2018)

Nothing like blending into the background Vince


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 10, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Nothing like blending into the background Vince


----------



## Radders (Apr 10, 2018)

I remember Pink Panther bars when I was a child. Probably couldn’t call it chocolate though!


----------



## eggyg (Apr 10, 2018)

Amigo said:


> They look nice to me but depends on the taste. Could be a bit sickly.
> 
> Apparently the Brits don’t like coloured food much. Such things have failed in the past.


I must be one of those Brits. When I see them making purple mash potato or cauliflower on Masterchef it turns my stomach. I definitely wouldn’t eat a pink KitKat, it does send out the message it would be very sweet and sickly.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 10, 2018)

Radders said:


> I remember Pink Panther bars when I was a child. Probably couldn’t call it chocolate though!


Was that similar to Caramac? Don't think they were actually chocolate either


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 10, 2018)

Just found the ingredients for Caramac  - Vegetable fats (Palm, Shea), Sugar, Lactose (from *Milk*), Sweetened Condensed Skimmed *Milk*, Skimmed *Milk* Powder, Butterfat (from *Milk*), Emulsifier (Sunflower Lecithin), Treacle, Flavouring , Salt.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 10, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Just found the ingredients for Caramac  - Vegetable fats (Palm, Shea), Sugar, Lactose (from *Milk*), Sweetened Condensed Skimmed *Milk*, Skimmed *Milk* Powder, Butterfat (from *Milk*), Emulsifier (Sunflower Lecithin), Treacle, Flavouring , Salt.




Ooo I liked those!


----------



## Redkite (Apr 10, 2018)

They make all sorts of weird flavours and colours of kitkat in Japan.  My sister went there for a holiday and brought back loads to sample - all were foul!


----------



## Radders (Apr 10, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Was that similar to Caramac? Don't think they were actually chocolate either


Yes but I think pink panthers were vaguely strawberry flavoured. I quite liked caramac but even as a child with a very, very sweet tooth, I didn’t much care for pink panthers.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 11, 2018)

Seen nutrition mentioned here, I contacted them last night regarding the Ruby Kit Kat, here goes 
Per Bar:

223kcal

Fat 13g

Of which saturates: 7.6g

Carbohydrate 23.6g

Of which sugars 18.5g

Fibre 0.6g

Protein 2.7g

Salt 0.09g

xx


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 11, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Seen nutrition mentioned here, I contacted them last night regarding the Ruby Kit Kat, here goes
> Per Bar:
> 
> 223kcal
> ...


Thanks for that @Kaylz . Kind of sits between the milk and dark Kitkats   The carbs in a dark are 19.5g, of which sugars 12.3g and the carbs in milk are 26.1g of which sugars 21.3g
No need to go incognito now @Vince_UK,


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 11, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Thanks for that @Kaylz . Kind of sits between the milk and dark Kitkats   The carbs in a dark are 19.5g, of which sugars 12.3g and the carbs in milk are 26.1g of which sugars 21.3g
> No need to go incognito now @Vince_UK,


Best way to get the info is just go to the supplier/maker directly
China, Japan etc all have different nutrition anyway  even though it can be the same product, Lindt Excellence nutrition varies depending what country your in so always best to check yourself  xx


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 11, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Best way to get the info is just go to the supplier/maker directly
> China, Japan etc all have different nutrition anyway  even though it can be the same product, Lindt Excellence nutrition varies depending what country your in so always best to check yourself  xx


I hadn't realized that.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 12, 2018)

Chinese tend to have less sugar actually I have realised. They don't like food that is to sweet. Sugar is sold here is very small bags and is fairly expensive.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 14, 2018)

Look what Vince found in Seoul this morning. as does a green one


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 14, 2018)

And a brown one I forgot  lol


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 14, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Look what Vince found in Seoul this morning. as does a green one
> 
> View attachment 8016 View attachment 8017


That green one looks vile .  Thought it was only going to be a ruby chocolate, didn't realise it was raspberry flavour as well, not sure that appeals


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 14, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Look what Vince found in Seoul this morning. as does a green one
> 
> View attachment 8016 View attachment 8017


What's that in 'real' money Vince...I'd try most of them but as @kentish maid the green one doe not look appealing at all.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 14, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> And a brown one I forgot  lol
> View attachment 8018


That looks like 80& or above...Ghana on the label...wonder how many carbs...hope you checked.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 15, 2018)

I cannot read Korean lol 

Approc £1.50


----------

